# inferno



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Hi folks. Has anybody used these pills before (inferno) They are a fat burner with ma huang the chinese ephedrine. I got them on saturday and tried one. I felt a bit weird for the day, kind of relaxed. I took another this morning but i'm getting some fake vomitting every now and then. Is this normal for a first timer? It says on the label to take two a day. Each pill has 325mg of ma huang 175mg caffeine 125mg of tyrosine. If any of the resident experts would care to share their knowledge it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

dont think id be taking anything if it was making me feel like that mate!


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. If it continues i'll stop. I'm thinking it might be just that i haven't used ephedrine before. I think i read on this site that with ephedrine it can be normal at first and then passes. Could be wrong tho. Have you used ephedrine before?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

run half a tab of asprin to see if that helps mate


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Thanks DB. Is 325mg an ok dosage. I read on other posts that some recommended 30mg of ephedrine when using eca. I'm assuming ma huang is weaker so the dosage can be higher.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i dont know about the ma huang doses mate as never used it and cant comment

if u are worried drop it to half a pill or split the dose


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

ok no problem thanks anyway


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

no wes mate ive never used so cant help mate sorry

DB gave some good advice though mate!


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

no problem big unc. i took his advice about the aspirin and it worked. Nice one.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have used it but not very many times, it is a stimulant.

Here is a PDF file on ma huang.

MaHuang.pdf


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

thanks for that hackskii. i just read it. Some of it was a bit scary. According the article it's not as strong as ephedrine. But it should never be used with caffeine. This would also be true of ephedrine, yes? I assume you haven't had any problems mixing the two ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Try using a bit of yohimbe with that.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

wes said:


> Thanks for the reply. If it continues i'll stop. I'm thinking it might be just that i haven't used ephedrine before. I think i read on this site that with ephedrine it can be normal at first and then passes. Could be wrong tho. Have you used ephedrine before?


ive used eph before and it never had that affect on me mate


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

wes said:


> . But it should never be used with caffeine. This would also be true of ephedrine, yes? I assume you haven't had any problems mixing the two ?


its just because caffiene is also a stimulant, and combining the 2 hightens any effects they produce.

for instance, its not uncommon to have 5 eph before training, but 2 eph with a caffiene tab and some asprin and im quivering in the corner like a little girl.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Well it's good to know it's not just me. Anyway it seems to have passed with the help of aspirin. Thanks to everone for the info. Out of curiosity labrat how would you rate the ma huang as a fat burner. ...crap, better than o/c fat burners, very good ???????


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ma hung(sp) has ephadrine alkaloids in it, so they are probably similar.

I have had them before and was jacked up.

But for fat loss diet is key.

Nothing beats diet for fat loss, nothing.


----------



## Maxlove (Jun 25, 2009)

wes said:


> Well it's good to know it's not just me. Anyway it seems to have passed with the help of aspirin. Thanks to everone for the info. Out of curiosity labrat how would you rate the ma huang as a fat burner. ...crap, better than o/c fat burners, very good ???????


I have tried this particular supplement. Bought it in a London based shop where the sales assistant himself said it was the best thing they had on the shelf for fat burning and he swore by it in the summer time when we wanted to strip away bodyfat. He warned me to start on one a day for week one and then up the dose to 2 per day but not to take after 5pm as I'd exeperience trouble sleeping later. I followed his advice to the letter and within 4 weeks dropped almost 2 stones of weight. I think that is close to 28 lbs. I'm sure it wasnt all fat loss and some was water but I'll confess to you that several people I know remarked about how much leaner I was looking since they'd last seen me a few weeks before. I've also taken this stuff before working out and it really gees you up and makes you feel so restless that you want to train intensely. Days I missed out a dose I found my energy levels had dropped quite a bit.

Another thing I noticed is that when I even slacked on diet my body fat still dropped. Then I caught the flu and stopped taking Inferno. Although my diet could have been better I still did Cardio. However I just couldnt get results on losing the same rate of fat. Infact I think I gained a bit of fat. I intend to start my next course in at least 2 days time. I need to burn that fat rapidly. Also I decided one evening to take an inferno pill after 8 and as you would expect I ended up feeling like climbing the walls at night time. Conclusion - this supplement works. Take it from me as I've tried T3. I considered it a safer alternative to T3. I can't wait to go back on Inferno again I tell you.

Good luck and all the best!


----------



## THE_MANN (Apr 28, 2009)

Ma Hauang is 6% ephi believe? So you'v got less that 30mg per tab.


----------



## pete89 (Nov 16, 2009)

high never really used oe of these but needed some adivce i am a tested sports performer and i am unsure if its ok for me too take inferno 2 as a fat burner??can any 1 adivse?? thanks


----------



## robrlg (Feb 1, 2011)

i take the original inferno capsules . the inferno 2s aint the same dont seem to be as potent . id recomend coming off them for atleast 1 but better to be 2 days a a week as they start to be less effective . ive used them form 4 years and apart from the odd night where i couldnt sleep ive had no trouble . stack t r a good alternative . they seem to make your body temp a bit higher tho


----------

